# What types of practices are open to CPC-A



## jckelley714 (Sep 7, 2019)

I obtained my CPC-A certificate last summer, but have had trouble finding a job. Most practices require a higher-grade certification than I have or more experience. I was wondering if anyone here knows what kinds of medical practices are open to someone with my certificate and experience (3 month internship).


----------



## BrendaBusby (Sep 12, 2019)

You might want to consider taking the Practicode program with AAPC.  It gives you a good idea on how to code real redacted medical records for  E/M, radiology, surgery,  etc. Once completed and you pass they will remove the "a". It took me 4 months working full time,  8 hrs/day 40 hrs/week which helped me to confirm that yes,  this is the job I want/ can do full time.  I'm still looking for a job too.  Good luck.


----------



## kakins75@gmail.com (Oct 10, 2019)

BrendaBusby said:


> You might want to consider taking the Practicode program with AAPC.  It gives you a good idea on how to code real redacted medical records for  E/M, radiology, surgery,  etc. Once completed and you pass they will remove the "a". It took me 4 months working full time,  8 hrs/day 40 hrs/week which helped me to confirm that yes,  this is the job I want/ can do full time.  I'm still looking for a job too.  Good luck.


Are you saying it took you 4 months working 8 hour days to complete the practicode?


----------



## k_ (Oct 12, 2019)

The DoD hired me as a coder/auditor/trainer with a CPC-A with no non-course coding experience. This isn't all that uncommon. I've been there almost 4 years now, and it's a terrific job.


----------



## rachellubin (Oct 22, 2019)

k_ said:


> The DoD hired me as a coder/auditor/trainer with a CPC-A with no non-course coding experience. This isn't all that uncommon. I've been there almost 4 years now, and it's a terrific job.


What is the DoD?


----------



## rachellubin (Oct 22, 2019)

kakins75@gmail.com said:


> Are you saying it took you 4 months working 8 hour days to complete the practicode?


I am also wondering the same thing.


----------



## rachellubin (Oct 22, 2019)

jckelley714 said:


> I obtained my CPC-A certificate last summer, but have had trouble finding a job. Most practices require a higher-grade certification than I have or more experience. I was wondering if anyone here knows what kinds of medical practices are open to someone with my certificate and experience (3 month internship).


I have an AAS degree in medical coding, graduated with a 4.0 GPA, got certified in September 2018 and am still trying to get a coding job.  I had a few interviews over the past year, but most prospective employers want someone who already has quite a bit of experience.  So we are dealing with that "Catch 22" -- how can one gain experience if no one will hire us?  The only advice I can give is to continue to apply for coding positions, especially the entry-level ones that state a CPC-A is acceptable.  There are jobs out there that do not require previous coding experience, although they are far and few between.  As discouraged as I am, I refused to give up.  I also see that job placement agencies/staffing agencies in other states are hiring entry-level coders.  Look on Indeed.com and you'll see what I mean.  I agree that it helps to be enrolled in Practicode, but when does one find time to complete all of the modules and pass the exams when you have to work a full-time job somewhere else just to make ends meet until you land that highly coveted coding job?  Good luck.


----------



## candice499 (Oct 23, 2019)

I just received my CPC-A in Feb. of this year and finally landed a job in which I will start in about a week. I have no experience and I haven't even finished the practicode yet. The job will start with medical billing and within 6 months I will be moved to a coding position. Please keep looking and use Indeed.com


----------



## kdsrodriguez (Oct 23, 2019)

I have been doing this for about 10 years now.  Best way in is to find any job in the medical field that you can work your way into the billing/coding area.  I started at the front desk/medical records position and worked my way back to the billing office.  Do not give up.  Find someone in an office that will mentor you.  Look to your local AAPC chapter for some guidance.  Most of the time they will have some kind of mentor program set up


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 31, 2019)

I've not passed the test yet, but don't forget your local AAPC chapter.  Lots of networking potential in local chapters.


----------



## kivbar16 (Nov 5, 2019)

Check UHG; they hire CPC-A's quite frequently. You'll likely have to go thru an agency to start, but my understanding is you get hired on permanent full-time in 6 months to a year. In addition, the positions are telecommute.


----------



## Tschaub17 (Nov 7, 2019)

Does anyone know of any medical facilities around Reno or Carson City, NV who hire beginner coders?  It would also help to know of any remote companies that do the same.


----------



## SJW3 (Jan 30, 2020)

k_ said:


> The DoD hired me as a coder/auditor/trainer with a CPC-A with no non-course coding experience. This isn't all that uncommon. I've been there almost 4 years now, and it's a terrific job.


What is the DoD? Dept of Defense? Are you referring to the the Defense Health Agency?


----------



## tmueller107@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2020)

rachellubin said:


> I have an AAS degree in medical coding, graduated with a 4.0 GPA, got certified in September 2018 and am still trying to get a coding job.  I had a few interviews over the past year, but most prospective employers want someone who already has quite a bit of experience.  So we are dealing with that "Catch 22" -- how can one gain experience if no one will hire us?  The only advice I can give is to continue to apply for coding positions, especially the entry-level ones that state a CPC-A is acceptable.  There are jobs out there that do not require previous coding experience, although they are far and few between.  As discouraged as I am, I refused to give up.  I also see that job placement agencies/staffing agencies in other states are hiring entry-level coders.  Look on Indeed.com and you'll see what I mean.  I agree that it helps to be enrolled in Practicode, but when does one find time to complete all of the modules and pass the exams when you have to work a full-time job somewhere else just to make ends meet until you land that highly coveted coding job?  Good luck.


I haven't seen proof that practicode  has landed anybody a job. You may have the "A" removed, but the real world employer experience isn't there.  I live in Phoenix with a plethora of available coding positions, but all I get are rejection letters because of no experience.  I have work experience, just not in medicine.  It's difficult to try to start a career in a different field when you can't get your foot in the door.


----------



## Capecodtenor (Jan 30, 2020)

tmueller107@gmail.com said:


> I haven't seen proof that practicode  has landed anybody a job. You may have the "A" removed, but the real world employer experience isn't there.  I live in Phoenix with a plethora of available coding positions, but all I get are rejection letters because of no experience.  I have work experience, just not in medicine.  It's difficult to try to start a career in a different field when you can't get your foot in the door.




I'm not yet certified, but I can feel your pain.  I've been out of work, well, permanent work anyways, for over a year, and I'm finding it hard to get a job, any job, in the medical field.  I figured I might as well try to get in now while I'm looking for work so it'll be easier when I'm certified, but I've struck out.  I've tried receptionists positions, records positions (I have records experience, legal field, but records experience) and I can't get a job...let alone coding when that eventually becomes a reality for me.  I've given up on trying to get in with cape Cod Healthcare, they're impossible to get in with, so I'm going off Cape.  I've contacted a friend who knows people in an HR dept. of healthcare group with locations on the South Shore that'll be easy for me to get to.  If that doesn't work out, I don't know what I'll do....except for keep trying.  Someone's going to want my skills.


----------



## kathyholfelder (Feb 11, 2020)

kivbar16 said:


> Check UHG; they hire CPC-A's quite frequently. You'll likely have to go thru an agency to start, but my understanding is you get hired on permanent full-time in 6 months to a year. In addition, the positions are telecommute.


Thanks. Who is UHG?


----------



## Capecodtenor (Feb 11, 2020)

kivbar16 said:


> Check UHG; they hire CPC-A's quite frequently. You'll likely have to go thru an agency to start, but my understanding is you get hired on permanent full-time in 6 months to a year. In addition, the positions are telecommute.





kathyholfelder said:


> Thanks. Who is UHG?



This is just a shot in the dark, but United Healthcare?  Again, a shot in the dark.


----------



## kimsilviapare (Feb 12, 2020)

UHG...United HealthGroup.


----------



## Tamaraodell (Mar 20, 2020)

k_ said:


> The DoD hired me as a coder/auditor/trainer with a CPC-A with no non-course coding experience. This isn't all that uncommon. I've been there almost 4 years now, and it's a terrific job.


Hello, I worked for DoD as a coder for 4 years.  I took a position with the VA about 10 months ago.  The system they use to code is more complex.  I reached out to a contractor for the DoD, and now the requirement is to have training on MHS Genesis.  Do you know how to get training if you are not using this currently?


----------



## k_ (Mar 30, 2020)

Tamaraodell said:


> Hello, I worked for DoD as a coder for 4 years.  I took a position with the VA about 10 months ago.  The system they use to code is more complex.  I reached out to a contractor for the DoD, and now the requirement is to have training on MHS Genesis.  Do you know how to get training if you are not using this currently?


The training for MHS Genesis is being done internally (current employees only). The implementation of Genesis is begin staggered by facility.


----------



## kathyholfelder (Mar 30, 2020)

k_ said:


> The training for MHS Genesis is being done internally (current employees only). The implementation of Genesis is begin staggered by facility.


Could you share with us newly certified CPC-A how to get a job with the DoD?  Is this the Dept. Of Defense? Thanks for your help!


----------



## rachellubin (Apr 28, 2020)

tmueller107@gmail.com said:


> I haven't seen proof that practicode  has landed anybody a job. You may have the "A" removed, but the real world employer experience isn't there.  I live in Phoenix with a plethora of available coding positions, but all I get are rejection letters because of no experience.  I have work experience, just not in medicine.  It's difficult to try to start a career in a different field when you can't get your foot in the door.


I totally agree.


----------

